# Sunny Coast social meet 12 November



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

The monthly catch up for The Sunny Coast crew will be on Wednesday 12 November at 6pm.

It'll be held at the Golden Beach tavern.

All are welcome, regardless of whether you've actually been for a fish recently or not.

Come along for a beer, a parmy and a chinwag about all things kayak fishing and bunch of stuff that isn't.

Next month will be our Xmas meeting which we normally hold at a local restaurant. Please bring your suggestions for our venue!

Joel


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Will definitely make this one Joel.
See you there.
Mark


----------

